# Battery charging



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Have now realised that being on electric hook up does not charge the cab battery, any advise on the best way to trickle charge it, have looked at a few different ways but the prices vary so much, how good are the ones you plug into the cig lighter.

cheer 

Ann


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I purchased a C-Tek and ran an extension under the hood(where my battery is) and just leave it on the battery when ever on hook-up.
There are a few different models/prices, this is just one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CTEK-MULTI-XS-3600-12v-Battery-Charger-XS3600-BRAND-NEW-/120447712960

http://www.ctekchargers.co.uk/?gclid=CKPkwvbwyakCFcEd4QodZhveMw


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

We have just had a batterymaster fitted (yesterday) by Vanbitz. If the cab battery is lower than the leisure battery (ies), then it get charged from them.

Looks pretty good?

Bill & Patsy


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

There are many different ways, from the CTEC to a battery master unit, yes you can just plug the ctec type into the cig lighter socket, just make sure that the socket is live all the time, most often the socket goes via the ignition switch...


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why not just wire in a length of flexi 2.5mm cable the type you run to an emersion heater. This is connected via a 10/15 amp fuse and isolation switch. Connect between the cab and had batteries. Just switch the switch on when you are on hookup or at home with hookup, and turn off before you start up. Cost less than £15 and can be removed if swapping vans. This has worked for loads of vans.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got a 12vsocket direct to the battery that I plug in a 240v charger that in turn is plugged into the van internal 240v socket.


----------

